# My new project, Girlfriend's Altima



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

its a 94 Nissan Altima..... leather, clean as hell, rebuilt motor with high performace shit, lowered 2", 17" Niche Shock wheels, um, lots of cool stuff, fast as hell.

















lmao, mines lower with bigger shinnier wheels  









going to shave the handles, side markers, Billet upper and bumper grille, billet antana, Polish the wheels to look like chrome, paint, then next summer juice to lay da fut out!

I like building cars that don't cost me money :banana:


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

aw what the hell, few of my truck


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

me love hydro's 

wanna give it to me to fit my car???? 



nice cars, both of them


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

Thanks man, my truck has been the never ending project for over 4 years now. my girlfriend couldn't figure out spending so much money on a car but now she is hooked and we are building her one too lol


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Dropped, where are the Cadi tails?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice job on the explorer front end... was it a bitch to fit or was it a direct fit??


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

Nismom said:


> *Hey Dropped, where are the Cadi tails? *


lol, hey I finaly got around to getting pics of it, I am being lasy and working on my truck insted, plus I might toss the idea because this kid my club is very unoriginal with a lot of money and thought my idea of caddys was cool and is now putting them in his Chevy Cavilair  

oh well, what ever happens you will most deff see pics of it






whiteb14 said:


> *nice job on the explorer front end... was it a bitch to fit or was it a direct fit?? *


Thanks man!! it was a bitch, basicly I chopped and spliced the Ranger and Explorer fenders together and make new brackets for the header panel. also if you see, I still have the ranger hood because I am waiting to do the Body drop to see how high the motor comes up to have a custom cowl hood made


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Cool


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

droppedon18s said:


> *
> 
> Thanks man!! it was a bitch, basicly I chopped and spliced the Ranger and Explorer fenders together and make new brackets for the header panel. also if you see, I still have the ranger hood because I am waiting to do the Body drop to see how high the motor comes up to have a custom cowl hood made *



cool... i didnt even notice it was still the ranger hood... good luck on the rest of it


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

Thanks a lot! the truck was brand new when I got it and everthing has kinda snowballed ever since, I have really learned what to do and what not to do since building this truck.

and to think its only half done


----------

